# Sawin' Oaks......:-)



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello Guy's !! Been alittlllllllle busy and haven't been around lately but..... I was able to saw these crappy, scragly , sweep infested oaks........


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

into these Bridge Timbers!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Portable milling, bet you earned your beans today. Looks like pretty country though.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Nice load, I wish I was sawing for a living.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Daren,you said it buddy! It is very pretty country.Elevation about 2800ft and 315 acres privately owned with an 8 acre lake :boat: and Jay,I thought you were sawin' for a livin? I would do this for free if the machine/wallet would allow:yes: . My buddy is a developer and doing this job for an architect who evidently blew his wad o'money just puttin in the roads, atv trails,tappin' springs and mulchin' and all the goodstuff that can eatup the cost of a home real quick.We cut these Oaks for the timbers to build 2 ATV/Walkover bridges along the trails to the lake.They are lowland Scrub Oaks but perfect for this stuff. Now this guy is a guy who burned everything in site when he cleared land for housing.This was a first for him......sawing to utilize the lumber for all intensive purposes, my hats off to him for wanting to "go it alittle greener".He's hooked.It really didn't take much to show him what he's been wasting either!:thumbsup: It was a fun job.It sure was. Thats my helper in the pic's,a great kid and a real hard worker.He really busted his chops today too.:thumbsup:. Mark


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Nope, I am a general contractor. I haven't had my mill fired up since last summer.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

joasis said:


> Nope, I am a general contractor. I haven't had my mill fired up since last summer.


I'm a builder as well Jay. C of C Florida.:thumbsup: Haven't built anything in a year thanks to a sickness I developed shortly after moving to the App Trail. When I see High Figured Lumber?  I break out in a cold sweat and shake violently.Funny thing is...when I fire up the mill? All is well and balanced in the world again.It's the derndest<spelling? thing.:laughing:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Marko said:


> I'm a builder as well Jay. C of C Florida.:thumbsup: Haven't built anything in a year thanks to a sickness I developed shortly after moving to the App Trail. When I see High Figured Lumber?  I break out in a cold sweat and shake violently.Funny thing is...when I fire up the mill? All is well and balanced in the world again.It's the derndest<spelling? thing.:laughing:


Sounds like you have found your happy place Marko.

Good on you.

Gerry:thumbsup:


----------

